# Goat shaking head



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I came in this morning and one of my best does, pictured, was tilting her head like a puppy that hears a strange sound. When she stood she had her rear legs spread more than a normal stance and walk, almost as if to help keep her balance. The strangest thing is that her eyeballs are shaky. Overall health seems great and we haven't noticed any problems. There was a case of sore mouth working its way through the herd, but remnants of it are almost gone completely. Any ideas?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

listeriosis or polio have these symptoms - I would start her on treatment especially for listeriosis ASAP
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with Stacey and you need to start treatment NOW.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I visited with vet yesterday and he gave me a tube of premium probiotic gel, a vial of vitamin B complex to be administered IM, nuflor, and a super strong antibiotic. He deemed it the shotgun method of veterinary medicine. I did not take Rhianna with me. This morning her pupils are still bouncing slightly, up and down, but not as bad as yesterday morning. Her balance is still pretty bad, I mean she is up and eating and drinking and staying with the herd wherever they go, just a little wobbly. She keeps her back legs spread more than normal and walks with them somewhat stiffened. Front legs seem fine and normal. Poop is good color and nice firm berries. She has energy, and can get somewhere in a hurry. This morning another doe just gave her a little nudge as she passed and knocked her over. She popped right up but normally she is the one passing out the love taps not receiving them. I can't think of anything else to tell you guys, if there are any other details that might help, please ask. I am asking if this sounds like anything you have experienced. My vet seemed to think that she would show marked improvement by this morning or I would find her gone. Neither, she is very much the same. I guess it could simply be an ear infection. Any ideas would be appreciated. She is not valuable from a pedigree standpoint but one of our favs.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

please read the link provided and start treatment - treatment is all lined out in the article


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Stacy..Polio or Listereiosis is the best guess here...I would begin Thiamine 0r Fortified B complex along with Penicillin right away...here is that artcicle link once again..

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok, thanks. I am doing those things. It was just that the farm vet expected a huge difference by today, in either direction, and she seemed about the same, and that worried me.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes it is scary...if she has listeriosis it can take a while to see results. Also do you have White tail deer in your area?? Meningeal worm comes to mind as well...treatment for that is both Safe guard and Ivomec ..poos thing will feel like a pin cusion but sometimes you have to throw the book at them to get them well..
here is a article on MW

http://goatconnection.com/articles/publish/article_126.shtml


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

We are overrun with whitetail deer in southeast, TN. We have witnessed several fawns grazing and playing our retained doelings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would start her tonight on 1cc per 7 lbs Safeguard liquid. If you have the paste, then do about 4 times the regular dose. Do that for 5 days in a row. That would be for Meningeal Worm. Also do the Ivomec treatment for it as well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Karen..start MW treatment now..if it is MW the longer she is exposed the harder to pull out of...much of the damage done is irriversable..


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I havent had to deal with any of the suggested aliments BUT I can say one thing for certain. When these people (*ksalvagno*, *happybleats*, *StaceyRosado*, *toth boer goats*) are this insistent on starting the suggested treatments, it would be in your best interest to do as they suggest.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

My girl Rhianna is doing better, not nearly as much head tilting or stumbling today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is doing better for you.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Hard to say what worked or what was wrong, we hit her with so much at one time. She has been handled extensively since birth, not a bottle baby, but held and carried and petted from day one. Now, after all these injections, she stays about 10' away from me, I have to chase and hold her. Not even her favorite frosted shredded mini wheats with strawberry will bring her over. She is too smart. I was keeping the gate shut with a bungee cord, after my buck broke the hasp, after 3 days of this she could get the hook out of the chain link fence and open the gate. I have to hide from her what I am doing or she will figure it out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so glad she is on the mend..she wil forgive you once treatment is done : )


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I have to hide treatments from mine too. They get sore at me but I'm also the one that brings them food. I try to bring treatment and treat at the same time, it helps. But the ones that are really sore at you they still will forget it after a bit and be your buddy again. 

I'm glad she's doing better.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Just a note: with Polio, listeria and MW all need to be treated at least 24 hours AFTER no symptoms are seen at all...Im a bit parinoid so I keep up treatment at least 3 days after..just because Im a worry wart


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh no worry warts ! What's next?
The only known treatment for worry warts is captain morgan and cherry cola.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for all the help!


----------

